# When restoring iPhone, while file to choose



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok I need to restore my iPhone to factory so I can start all over again with the unlock.... so I dled 1.0.2 folder, but what file do I click for it to run the 1.0.2 firmware?


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

tacsniper said:


> Ok I need to restore my iPhone to factory so I can start all over again with the unlock.... so I dled 1.0.2 folder, but what file do I click for it to run the 1.0.2 firmware?




1. Turn off iPhone - Hold down the Sleep/Wake button for a few seconds until the red slider appears, then slide the red slider. Ignore this step if your iPhone is already off.

iPhone Sleep/Wake Button
2. Press and hold down the Home button for about 10 seconds until a yellow triangle with a text which says Please Connect to iTunes appears.

iPhone Home Button

iPhone Recovery Mode
3. Plug the iPhone into Mac or Windows PC. Release the button if you haven’t.
4. Run and open iTunes if it’s not already opened yet.
5. iTunes will prompt a message that says iTunes has detected an iPhone in recovery mode. Click OK.
6. You will be taken to the iPhone pane. Hold down the Options key (in Mac) or Shift key (in Windows) and then click on Restore (note that when the button should be pressed until Restore is clicked).
7. Step above will oepn up a window to allow you to select the firmware software file you would like to use to restore to iPhone. Browse through the folders (Located in ~/Library/iTunes/iPhone Software Updates in Mac OS machine), and select the old firmware file named as iPhone1,1_1.0.2_1C28_Restore.ipsw.
8. Wait for the full restoration process to complete, and the iPhone will be restored to state based on firmware 1.0.2, rather than performing the default action to automatically updating the phone to the newer 1.1.1 when you restore using iTunes.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

woohoo got my iPhone unlocked!


----------



## kimayharden (Mar 19, 2013)

1.Open the Windows "Start" menu, type "iTunes" into the search box to launch the media management application.

2.Connect the device to the computer via USB port.

3.Click "Restore" from the "Summary" page within iTunes.

4.Click "Back Up" to create a current backup of the device.

5.Click "Restore" to start the restoration. When the process completes, the iPhone setup page will appear in iTunes.

6.Click "Restore from the backup of iPhone:"

7.Select your desired backup from the drop-down menu. There will be a number of backups created from your iPhone, listed by date.

8.Click "Continue." iTunes will apply the backup file to the phone, restoring the device (and all its files, applications and data) to the date selected.

See more details at iPhone Data Recovery


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy time warp! Whats with resurrecting all these old threads?


----------

